# "Tempus Fantasy" album : famus classical themes improvised on piano with electronics



## Halong (Sep 6, 2014)

*"Tempus Fantasy" album : famus classical themes improvised on piano with electronics*

In June 2014 the unique album entitled "Tempus Fantasy" was released by Warner Classics. It was recorded by the prominent Polish pianist Katarzyna Borek and well'known electronic music producer Vojto Monteur (Wojciech Orszewski). The album includes arrangements of well-known compositions from the most outstanding composers such as Sergei Rachmaninov, Maurice Ravel, Claude Debussy, Henryk Górecki, Fryderyk Chopin, Izaak Albeniz, Sergei Prokofiew, Franz Liszt:

Fantasy on the theme of Prokofiev's Violin Sonate op.80






Fantasy on Manuel de Falla:






"Tempus Fantasy" trailer:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

More pop / ethnic / electronica bastardized fusion, ripping off elements from everyone's cultural legacies from everywhere, like a parasite and while giving nothing back but yet another weak-tea world music quasi-techno pop album of sonic pabulum.

Great, just great, and just what the musical world, any genre, needs so so so much more of. 

...and why is this here, is Warner Bros. inc. running low on their promotionals budget?

Yaaargh!


----------

